# Dog swallowed gum - should I be worried?



## gmros (Jul 24, 2012)

At our walk, my dog found a chewed gum and swallowed it. I tried to take it out but failed. Should I be worried?


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Your pup is probably fine. Much like when you accidentally swallow gum, it's likely to come out the other end unchanged. It's not good to eat all the time, but as far as eating indiscretions go, it's likely not a big deal. The bigger concern with gum is artificial sweeteners, which are very toxic to dogs, but if the gum was random ABC gum on the sidewalk, all the fake sugar was probably gone. You can call your vet if you're really worried.


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

I know someone that had a dog that did the same thing....$1500.00 later the dog was fine. Call the vet to see what you need to watch for. Some gums are more toxic then others and you don't know what your dog ate.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I've swallowed about 40 pounds of gum in my lifetime and, so far, I'm okay.

It's just really hard to ever lose that weight.

Oddly, I just can't bring myself to swallow even a small piece of gum any more. 

I think your dog will be okay but, yes, check with your vet.


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

RonE said:


> I've swallowed about 40 pounds of gum in my lifetime and, so far, I'm okay.
> 
> It's just really hard to ever lose that weight.
> 
> ...


Are you comparing a human to a dog? Gum is not toxic to humans at all, but it is for dogs. Very bad comparison. To anyone interested: read up on Xylitol...one stick of gum can kill a small dog.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

It depends on the gum. I forget what it is... Starts with X. But that cam be toxic to them. I knew a dog that ate gum once and she had to be monitored 24/7 at the vet for a few days (with bloodwork every few hours). She did act sick, but the bloodwork wasn't looking good at first. I would call your vet and see what they think.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

luvmyfurballs said:


> Are you comparing a human to a dog? Gum is not toxic to humans at all, but it is for dogs. Very bad comparison. To anyone interested: read up on Xylitol...one stick of gum can kill a small dog.


Hence the recommendation to check with a vet.


----------



## AreWild (Aug 16, 2012)

Not to thread-jack (it's sort of on topic) but does anyone know how much xylitol remains in gum after it's been chewed?


----------

